# New Owner :)



## rcorporon (Aug 5, 2009)

Going to pick up my brand new 2009 Nissan Sentra S CVT.

Loved it after my test drive, and can't wait to own it!

I noticed, and some reviewers mentioned it as well, about the "long" braking. Should I swap out the factory brakes for higher performance ones, or wait to do that until she's out of the comprehensive warranty.

Oh yeah, she's red .


----------



## rcorporon (Aug 5, 2009)

Picked up my car yesterday, and drove it home from Grande Prairie. Handles great, and drives like a dream.

Very satisfied so far with my purchase.


----------



## legend921 (Jul 6, 2009)

Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

yezzir.... congrats on your sentra a swap would be nice....


----------



## uctuning (Aug 11, 2009)

a swap might be nice but you might want to wait until that warranty is up unless you got an overlapping extended warranty or check what aftermarket parts might still hold under warranty because this may be the case.


----------



## rcorporon (Aug 5, 2009)

I got the extended comprehensive warranty, so I'll probably just leave well enough alone until that runs out in 7 years .


----------



## uctuning (Aug 11, 2009)

*ok*

Ok If you want I can check and see if there is a braking system that's still covered by manufactur warranty. I used to sell cars how much did they get you for the extended warranty because they have a cost on those that's alot less than what customer's pay retail


----------



## rcorporon (Aug 5, 2009)

uctuning said:


> Ok If you want I can check and see if there is a braking system that's still covered by manufactur warranty. I used to sell cars how much did they get you for the extended warranty because they have a cost on those that's alot less than what customer's pay retail


According to the Bill of Sale, I payed $115.00 for the extended warranty.


----------



## uctuning (Aug 11, 2009)

*wow*

that's actually really good did they include a service plan.


----------



## rcorporon (Aug 5, 2009)

I've got 4 free oil changes, if that's what you mean.


----------

